# no more willie maye



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i figured it was newsworthy for the offseason...


"One can understand Fox Sports Net wanting to get more use out of its full-time talent locally, but Celtics viewers will miss Willie Maye this season. ``The Coach'' worked 14 years with the outlet, the last eight as sideline reporter. . . . "


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Willie Maye: "And I'll turn it over to you Mike, Tommy."

 He will be missed. I liked him, great teeth.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

PRAISE THE LORD!!!!!

This might be better news than the Orien Greene signing.

The guy was a sideline report for eight years and never once did he ask a question. He'd stumble through a setence and then shove the microphone in someone's face. Watching the away players was the best because it always threw them off.

Though, I'll miss the audible groan from my dad when ever they go to the coach.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Gary Tanguay look out, you're number maybe up next.....no matter how well you do in the commercials.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

banner17 said:


> Gary Tanguay look out, you're number maybe up next.....*no matter how well you do in the commercials.*


:rofl: Those commercials are amazing though.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

You guys notice how Willie Maye [strike]sucks every players dick[/strike] that he interviews?

That's a little too graphic.

- Premier


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Now THAT is some good news.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

banner17 said:


> Gary Tanguay look out, you're number maybe up next.....no matter how well you do in the commercials.


 AMAZING! great stuff.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> You guys notice how Willie Maye [strike]sucks every players dick[/strike] that he interviews?
> 
> That's a little too graphic.
> 
> - Premier


No Gerald - I have not noticed that.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> No Gerald - I have not noticed that.




:rofl:


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Causeway said:


> No Gerald - I have not noticed that.


Ahahhahaha... Lmao.

AJ


----------



## Flava_D (Apr 22, 2005)

I'll be one to say, I'll miss the coach, Willie May (what was he the coach of...the world may never know) Sure he kissed everyone's butt, but that's his job, and I certainly would rather have a cat like him than Craig Sager. Willie was a part of our tradition (and though there are certain parts of the tradition I wouldn't mind see fade into the sunset *cough* Heinsohn *cough*) He did his job, did it fairly well, was entertaining in small doses and whatnot. Speaking of Heinsohn, I hope when he retires Cornbread Maxwell gets his job. I find myself turning the TV off sometimes and putting the radio on, just to get solid (and less homerish) color from Max. Its a shame 1510 is losing the C's, they actually appreciated them....I just hope Russilio doesn't go to WEEI


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Flava_D said:


> I'll be one to say, I'll miss the coach, Willie May (what was he the coach of...the world may never know) Sure he kissed everyone's butt, but that's his job, and I certainly would rather have a cat like him than Craig Sager. Willie was a part of our tradition (and though there are certain parts of the tradition I wouldn't mind see fade into the sunset *cough* Heinsohn *cough*) He did his job, did it fairly well, was entertaining in small doses and whatnot. Speaking of Heinsohn, I hope when he retires Cornbread Maxwell gets his job. I find myself turning the TV off sometimes and putting the radio on, just to get solid (and less homerish) color from Max. Its a shame 1510 is losing the C's, they actually appreciated them....I just hope Russilio doesn't go to WEEI


Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa. A game without Heinsohn is crazy to just think about. I love his homerness. 

Tommy: "THAT WAS A FOUL, HE HIT HIM ON THE ARM. I can't believe these refs are letting it go."
Mike: "Tommy the replay clearly shows he didn't even touch him."
Tommy: "Aj ja ja jaj."


----------

